# Somnoplasty code



## CVelez (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi I am having trouble finding CPT for somnoplasty of soft palate - was leaning toward unlisted code 42299, any suggestions.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 7, 2008)

*Just an educated guess*

I'm assuming you've already looked at the palatoplasty codes 42226 and 42227 ...  
Does this match your documentation?
42145 Palatopharyngoplasty
The physician removes elongated and excessive tissues of the uvula, soft palate, and pharynx. Incisions are made in the soft palate mucosa and a wedge of mucosa is excised. Excessive submucosal tissue is removed and the uvula is partially excised. The midline at the uvula is sutured first. The physician closes the remaining mucosa in a single layer, reapproximating the soft palate and thus increasing the diameter of the oropharynx.

Just an educated guess ...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## eblanken (Nov 10, 2008)

You are right, you are going to have to go unlisted, 42299. I had a physician who had looked into performing this procedure because he was having such trouble getting his UPPP procedures authorized & paid by the insurance companies. He changed his mind once he realized it was going to be a bigger hassle than the UPPP because he would have to deal with unlisted procedure codes.


----------

